# Solution to reduce or eliminate divorce



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Make getting legally married as complex and painful.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

bring back real adultery laws!


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Get rid of no fault divorce, and community property laws.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Make getting legally married as complex and painful.


Are you kidding do you know how much money the gov would lose on that deal? 

Speaking of marriage, I have decided that I am in favor of gay marriages, why should hetrosexuals suffer all the pain?


----------



## Robrobb (Jun 18, 2010)

Brewster 59 said:


> Speaking of marriage, I have decided that I am in favor of gay marriages, why should hetrosexuals suffer all the pain?


Believe me, we don't. Same-sex marriages end for the same reasons as hetero marriages - lack of trust, infidelity, abuse. Sometimes it ends with children left in the middle, too. Worse still if you were never legally married and you don't have legal access to "your" kid.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Make marriage illegal.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Bring back Scarlett Letters for cheating women and castrate the cheating men.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

If you cheat, you can leave but you get no alimony, no custody, no child support, and no assets. 

Marriage is a business contract, and the cheater broke the contract, so treat it like any other broken business contract. The one who broke it has a cost for breaking it, but they are free to go if they want.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> If you cheat, you can leave but you get no alimony, no custody, no child support, and no assets.
> 
> Marriage is a business contract, and the cheater broke the contract, so treat it like any other broken business contract. The one who broke it has a cost for breaking it, but they are free to go if they want.


:iagree: But that would be too easy and cost lawyers a ton of money. Which in turn would mean less taxes paid to the government.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

I like what NG and AC suggested like a combo.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Getting married is like getting a tattoo.

Easy and cheap to do, but awfully hard to undo.

Affaircare has it right, marriage is a contract and needs to be treated as a contract. 

I think mixing the contract with religion beliefs and romance rose colored glasses it often muddies the waters.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree BBW. Too many have the romance rose colored glasses when it starts and don't know what to do when it clears up.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Since you need a license to get married, maybe it should be more like driving. You pass a test - you get married. Fail it - wait a year and try again.

Every five years or so you have to have your license renewed (and your eyes checked).

Really screw it up, and you lose your license for about 5-10 years.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

I think you should only get married in a attorneys office like a real estate closing. There should be at least twenty places you need to sign.


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Since you need a license to get married, maybe it should be more like driving. You pass a test - you get married. Fail it - wait a year and try again.
> 
> Every five years or so you have to have your license renewed (and your eyes checked).
> 
> Really screw it up, and you lose your license for about 5-10 years.


As long as renewing your license is not like some states(ex FL). My next door neighbour's mother in FL is 85 years old. She just got her license renewed for 10 years and she did not even have to do vision test. Did it all by mail.

And yes getting married should be like a real estate transaction too. Sign in million places. It's interesting that you have to take a parenting class when you get divorced but not one when you get married and start family.


----------



## cmf (May 21, 2010)

Notreadytoquit- I agree!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

notreadytoquit said:


> It's interesting that you have to take a parenting class when you get divorced but not one when you get married and start family.


Good point - never thought of that!

:scratchhead:


----------

